# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  حين سكت أهل الحق عن الباطل توهم أهل الباطل أنهم على حق

## احمد ابو انس

*حين سكت أهل الحق عن الباطل توهم أهل الباطل أنهم على حق*
وهذه المقولة كذب على علي ليس لها أصل عنه ووجدت عدد من الباحثين لم يقفوا لها على أصل ومعناها صحيح لا شيء فيه .

http://la-tnshor.blogspot.com/2014_09_01_archive.html

----------


## احمد ابو انس

من قائل: حين سكت أهل الحق عن الباطل توهم...

رقم الفتوى: 209992








*السؤال*
*هل هذه المقولة لعلي ـ رضي الله عنه: حين سكت أهل الحق عن الباطل توهم أهل الباطل أنهم على حق.**الإجابــة*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
فلم نقف على هذا القول منسوبا إلى علي ـ رضي الله عنه ـ فيما تيسر لنا البحث فيه مما حولنا من مراجع الأثر وغيره ومعنى هذا القول في الجملة سليم، فإذا ترك الباطل قوي واستأسد، وإذا تصدى له أهل الحق تلاشى واضمحل.
والله أعلم.
*​http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=209992

----------


## أبو محمد السو ري

الحمد لله رب العالمين .. والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده
أمَّا بعد :
نعم المعنى صحيح ، ويمكن الاستشهاد بها لصحة المعنى التي تحمله من غير أن ننسبها إلى الإمام علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه وعن صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
أخوكم من الداخل السوري
أبو محمد السوري

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://ezzeddinisalm.blogspot.com/2...g-post_51.html

----------

